# 

## mody2000

Witam. Mam ogromną prośbę o policzenie ilości pustaków potrzebnych na taki dom:


http://www.archon.pl/index.php?act=1...m41c958c633a7a

Moje wątpliwości wynikają stąd że kierownik budowy wyliczył 5100 szt, a dzisiaj rozmawiałem z ludźmi którzy wybudowali ten dom i powiedzieli że wyszło około 3500 szt. 

Dodam że u mnie ścianki działowe będą z pustaków pianowych, a z maxów będą ściany zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne nośne. Mam też dodatkowo zamówione 540 szt cegły modularnej.


Bardzo proszę o policzenie gdyż zamówiłem już 5100 szt i nie wiem czy dzwonić i próbować odmówić część.

Z góry dziękuje za pomoc. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## frykow

> Witam. Mam ogromną prośbę o policzenie ilości pustaków potrzebnych na taki dom:
> ...
> Bardzo proszę o policzenie gdyż zamówiłem już 5100 szt i nie wiem czy dzwonić i próbować odmówić część.


Ojej, rozmiar pustaków znasz, rozmiar ścian też. Weź to sobie choćby i rozrysuj, dodaje zapas 10-20% (MAXów to może 20%, bo odpadów sporo) i będzie OK. Ja tak zrobiłem i nie chwaląc się wyszło z dokładnością do kilkunastu sztuk.

----------


## dzabij

Dodam jeszcze że na stronie której podałeś jest podane pełne zestawienie potrzebnych materiałów w excelu, wedłg którego to potrzebujesz 1920 szt. porothermu 25, a to oznacza że masz +/- 174 m2 ścian nośnych do wymurowania.

----------


## Krzysztofik

To będzie bardzo droga budowa.
Po pewnym czasie pojawią sie posty, że taniej sie nie da.

----------


## Nefer

- Panie, farba się skończyła.
- Jak to "się skończyła" ? Przecież jak kupiłem to mówił pan, że starczy na 5 mieszkań !!!
- no i starczyło , ale pana się nie załapało.

----------


## Depi

> Dodam że u mnie ścianki działowe będą z pustaków pianowych, a z maxów będą ściany zewnętrzne


A możesz mi powiedzieć, dlaczego akurat taka konfiguracja? Bo ja myślałem, myślałem, i wyszło mi dokładnie przeciwnie...   :Confused:

----------


## Kris2222

a co to są za* pustaki pianowe* ??

----------


## Krzysztofik

> a co to są za* pustaki pianowe* ??


To takie zwykłe betonowe, z dużą ilością powietrza  :Wink2:

----------


## mody2000

Dziękuje tym którym chciało odpowiedzieć się konkretnie. Na rezztę szkoda słów - napiszę tylko tyle że zauważyłem zależność - im więcej postów ma użytkownik tym większego użytkownik tnie cwaniaka :/ Ludzie nie można sie znać na wszystkim - po to jest forum żeby można było zapytać i oczekiwać sensownej odpowiedzi. Szkoda że Ci którzy najbardziej cwaniakują nie odpowiedzieli konkretnie. 

Sam też liczyłem już na kilka sposobów i wychodzi ok. 3800 pustaków. Pytałem dlatego, że kierownik budowy kazał kupić 5100 szt a myślę że zna sie lepiej ode mnie. Co do tego że on na tych pustakach zarobi to sie grubo mylisz bo materiał kupuja ja, tam gdzie chce. 

Nie wiem też czemu sie tak dziwisz że ściany zewnętrzne będą z Maxów a ściany działowe z połówki pustaka pianowego ??. 

Pozdrawiam i Wesołych Świąt dla NORMALNYCH !

----------


## Kris2222

aleś nam młody dowalił 

prawda jest taka ze ci sie liczyć nie chce , skoro na metr wychodzi dana ilość pustaków to ta ilość pomnożona przez metry kwadratowe ściany powinna dać ci ilość potrzebnych pustaków , 
wydaje sie proste ale dla ciebie chyba za trudne   :Evil:

----------


## Nefer

Jak mnie sie liczyć nie chciało to sobie zamówiłam kosztorys i ma  ryzę papieru a na niej kazdego gwoździa  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  Polecam  :smile: 

I Wesołych, Wesołych  :smile:

----------


## jajmar

> napiszę tylko tyle że zauważyłem zależność - im więcej postów ma użytkownik tym większego użytkownik tnie cwaniaka :/


A ja widzę inną zależność im większy leniem jest inwestor tym głupsze pytania. 

To Twoje niestety to przejaw lenistwa nic wiecej. No chyba ze ci baterie w kalkulatorze siadły......

----------


## Krzysztofik

Nie komentuje wywodów *mody2000*.
Ktoś, bardzo dawno temu napisał o kopaniu.

----------


## mody2000

Koniec tematu. Dziękuje tym którzy pomogli. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## langerob25

powierzchnia ścian zewn.-123,5 , wewn.nośnych -51,3 .Razem to daje 174,8.175x22=3850
Dorzuć 10 % zapasu (3850+385) i masz 4235 maxa przy grubości ściany 29 cm.

----------


## Barbossa

> Dodam jeszcze że na stronie której podałeś jest podane pełne zestawienie potrzebnych materiałów w excelu, wedłg którego to potrzebujesz 1920 szt. porothermu 25, a to oznacza że masz +/- 174 m2 ścian nośnych do wymurowania.


jedno małe kliknięcie, a wielki krok dla ludzkości
przerosło to Autora, po części rozumiem

----------


## beton44

> Napisał mody2000
> 
> kierownik budowy kazał kupić 5100 szt a myślę że zna sie lepiej ode mnie. Co do tego że on na tych pustakach zarobi to sie grubo mylisz bo materiał kupuja ja, tam gdzie chce
> 
> 
> weź pod uwagę że teraz jest zima i ceny są jeszcze normalne, jak ci zostaną pustaki na paletach to nawet nie odbierzesz ich z hurtowni tylko na pniu sprzedasz nawet drożej niż kupiłeś, albo wymienisz sobie na coś innego równie potrzebnego, rozejrzyj się jest bum budowlany w zeszłym roku w czerwcu maks dochodził do 8 zł/sztuka, pustak pianowy do 14 zł, hurtownie sa od sprzedawania i wystarczy się tylko z nimi dogadać żeby mieć mieć to co akurat chcesz
> 
> a nerwy zachowaj sobie na później, podczas stawiania domu spotka cię zaraz 1000 innych trudniejszych problemów do rozwiązania



hmmmm ....pustak pianowy... o elito....

A na temat: zazwyczaj w projektach jest jakieś tam zestawienie
materiałów- o ile jest to materiał na ściany jest na pewno wyliczony  - proponuję pooglądać /poczytać/projekt

PS. Nie na temat: niezły Gargamel ten domek....

----------


## Depi

> weź pod uwagę że teraz jest zima i ceny są jeszcze normalne,


Hehe - chyba nie obudziłeś się jeszcze ze snu zimowego  :Lol: 




> Nie wiem też czemu sie tak dziwisz że ściany zewnętrzne będą z Maxów a ściany działowe z połówki pustaka pianowego ??.


Po pierwsze primo, to nie ma czegoś takiego jak "pustak pianowy". Rozumiem, że chodzi Ci o gazobeton, beton komórkowy czy coś w tym stylu. I to sie nazywa "bloczek".

Po drugie - po mojemy wlasciwosci tych materialow sugeruja ich ODWROTNE zastosowanie - cieplochronny BK na zewnatrz, masywne, akumulacyjne i dzwiekochronne maksy wewnątrz. Ja tak robię.

No ale jak uważasz. Nie będe już cwaniaczył  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

Boże chroń przed takimi Inwestorami!!!!

----------


## ProStaś

> Boże chroń przed takimi Inwestorami!!!!


Którymi ? Bom wielce ciekaw.  :Confused:   :Lol:   :cool:  

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## edde

> Koniec tematu. Dziękuje tym którzy pomogli. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


odpuścilibyście juz... tak przy święcie...  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał Rom-Kon
> 
> Boże chroń przed takimi Inwestorami!!!!
> 
> 
> Którymi ? Bom wielce ciekaw.    
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


...nie którymi tylko jakimi...
...chyba nie ciężko się domyślić...   :Wink2:  

...a propos świąt... nie wiem jak Was ale mnie one coś mocno wybrzuszają...  :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Wesołych Świąt i Mokrego Dyngusa   :Lol:

----------


## Witos

Amen!

----------


## xxxkinia1988xxx

Witam. Bardzo proszę o pomoc. Projekt mam wybrany i chciała bym dowiedziec się ile pustaków potrzeba będzie na jego wybudowanie? Nie potrafię sama tego obliczyc.

Oto projekt:    
http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-saturn-ii-WRP1218

Bardzo proszę o pomoc. Będę wdzięczna  :smile:

----------


## beton44

> Witam. Bardzo proszę o pomoc. Projekt mam wybrany i chciała bym dowiedziec się ile pustaków potrzeba będzie na jego wybudowanie? Nie potrafię sama tego obliczyc.
> 
> Oto projekt:    
> http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-saturn-ii-WRP1218
> 
> Bardzo proszę o pomoc. Będę wdzięczna



Ktoś kogo stać na taki pałacyk to stać go chyba i na zatrudnienie inspektora nadzoru. On wyliczy ilość pustaków...

Zresztą jak pisali w wątku to zazwyczaj gdzieś w projekcie jest ilość podana.

----------


## xxxkinia1988xxx

Nie wiedziałam, że tacy zgryźliwi też się tu wypowiadają. A jak sam nie potrafisz pomóc i udzielic jakiejś konkretnej odpowiedzi, to po co w ogóle odpisujesz? Bez urazy, stwierdzam tylko fakt.

----------


## forgetit

http://bit.ly/1dCAFAi

Takie trudne?

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie wiedziałam, że tacy zgryźliwi też się tu wypowiadają. A jak sam nie potrafisz pomóc i udzielic jakiejś konkretnej odpowiedzi, to po co w ogóle odpisujesz? Bez urazy, stwierdzam tylko fakt.


Powiadasz, że nie wiesz, ile potrzeba "pustaków"...
My też nie, niestety.
Bo nie wiemy, co rozumiesz pod pojęciem "pustak" ?
W projekcie masz bloczki gazobetonowe.
Chcesz gazobeton ? Może ceramikę, albo silikaty ?
Jeśli gazobeton, to który ? 
Są bloczki większe, mniejsze, spajene klejem, albo zaprawą...

Chcesz konkretnej odpowiedzi, zadaj konkretne pytanie. A najlepiej wyślij projekt do hurtowni, w której zamierzasz się zaopatrywać i niech przygotują ci wycenę.

----------


## xxxkinia1988xxx

Bloczki mamy już zakupione. Kupiliśmy bo była świetna okazja. Są to bloczki Termalica 30x24x60. A projekt chcę dopiero zakupic, więc że nie mogę go wysłac do hurtowni, żeby przygotowali mi wycenę  :smile:  Chciałam wiedziec, czy mamy wystarczającą ilośc bloczków na ten projekt, czy trzeba będzie dokupic, czy może coś zostanie z tego co mamy. I dzięki za wreszcie jakieś konkretne posty  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

No więc poproś biuro o zestawienie materiałów i będziesz miała jasnosć.
Albo rysunki szczegółowe, z których obliczysz powierzchnię ścian, zużycie bloczków na m2 masz na stronie producenta i dzięki tym prostym obliczeniom otrzymasz odpowiedź na swoje pytanie.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Ale ona nie chce sama policzyć. Ona chce, żeby ktoś jej policzył. 

Przecież obliczenie powierzchni ściany domu, zadanie na poziomie trzeciej klasy szkoły podstawowej chyba, przekracza możliwości 25-latki.

----------


## Crazy

Pokaż cycki to ci policzę z dokładnością do jednego pustaka  :smile:

----------


## Dekorator_34

> Pokaż cycki to ci policzę z dokładnością do jednego pustaka


Haha! To było niezłe!  :big grin:

----------


## xxxkinia1988xxx

Niech Cię moje możliwości nie interesują. To nie forum dla błaznów. Jak nie potrafisz udzielic odpowiedzi na pytanie, które człowiek zadaje, to po ch** wrzucasz swoje jakieś 3 grosze, swoje domyślenia, przemyślenia i tym podobne? Które ch**a wspólnego mają z tematem, który się tu porusza? A Twoje zachowanie jest na poziomie własnie takiego gówniarza z podstawówki. Pozostaje tylko współczuc i miec nadzieję, że kiedyś dorośniesz.

----------


## xxxkinia1988xxx

Pokaż ch**a i jak będzie choc w połowie taki jak moje cycki to powiedzmy, że może przemyślę Twoja propozycję.

----------


## xxxkinia1988xxx

I jest mi strasznie przykro, że musiałam się zniżyc do waszego szczenięcego poziomu i odpowiedziec na wasze posty w taki sposób, w jakim wy mi na mój odpowiedzieliście.

----------


## beton44

> I jest mi strasznie przykro, że musiałam się zniżyc do waszego szczenięcego poziomu i odpowiedziec na wasze posty w taki sposób, w jakim wy mi na mój odpowiedzieliście.


Ja jednak na swoją wypowiedź oczekiwałbym odpowiedzi w stylu:

"Panie hrabio, a jak tam pana pałac, czy karbowi już liczą ile ma cegieł ? "

----------


## xxxkinia1988xxx

beton44 to co napisałam dotyczyło tylko trzech ostatnich postów  :smile:  Zresztą koniec tematu, znajdę sobie dziś  jakieś inne forum, gdzie ludzie są bardziej życzliwi i kulturalni  :smile:  I gdzie z chęcią podzielą się swoją wiedzą, a nie będą udawali, że się znają, po czym nie podadzą konkretnych odpowiedzi. Bo z tego co wiadomo, ta krowa co dużo muczy, mało mleka daje. tak, że koledzy ( mówię o tych z trzech ostatnich postów ) dużo mówią, ale jak by przeszło co do czego...  :smile:  Forum nie jest po to, żeby po kimś jeździc, a po to, żeby pomóc i podzielic się swoją wiedzą z innymi. A jak ktoś tej wiedzy nie posiada, to będzie pier**lił bez sensu i wytykał, że ktoś coś nie potrafi, albo że się komuś nie chce. Pozdrawiam  :smile:  I życzę jak najmniej takich palantów na forach  :smile:

----------


## Crazy

Chętnie podzielę się swoją wiedzą. A więc u mnie poszło dokładnie 3267 szt. pustaków, a nie przepraszam jeden został, służy teraz jako stopień pod schody. Poszło więc dokładnie 3266 szt pustaków. Czyli jak masz za mało to szybko dokup, jeżeli za dużo to oddaj do hurtowni, Mam nadzieję że pomogłem. Jeżeli chodzi o forum to polecam to http://wizaz.pl/forum/ bardzo kompetentni użytkownicy i same merytoryczne odpowiedzi.
ps. Nawet nie skumałaś wypowiedzi betona44

----------


## Crazy

> Pokaż ch**a i jak będzie choc w połowie taki jak moje cycki to powiedzmy, że może przemyślę Twoja propozycję.


Już pokazałem. Twój nick z wskazuje, że jesteś z branży XXX i ten temat nie jest ci obcy.

----------


## xxxkinia1988xxx

Dzięki za linka, spróbuję tam  :smile:  P.S. Ja nie żaba, żeby kumac.

----------


## xxxkinia1988xxx

Twój pierwszy post skierowany do mnie wskazuje natomiast, że jesteś nie wyżyty seksualnie. Cycków nie widziałeś? W takim razie wstyd... A jak widziałeś i piszesz taki tekst, to poważnie musisz byc nie wyżyty. Proponuje gumową lalkę  :smile:

----------

